# Leather tape measure clip



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

dognutz12 said:


> I wear a nylon tape measure clip and go through about 4 a year as the nylon frays after time. I tried searching the internet to see who sells leather clip. I couldn't find a single match. Anyone recommend a website or store that may sell them. I'd appreciate it.


I have one made by Klein that is years old. Check their website or maybe http://www.acetoolonline.com/Brands-s/15.htm. They shouldn't be hard to find. Here you go http://www.mytoolstore.com/klein/5197.html


----------



## 14awg.com (May 1, 2008)

I like to use the DeWALT D5130 it has lasted me about 18 months and still goin strong.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Klein 5707:









It'll never wear out.


**Edit - Same as the leather 5197 in Random's link.


----------



## 14awg.com (May 1, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## vfly172 (Feb 17, 2009)

Does the 5197 work with a fat max? also does it allow for the tape to come out of it easily? or does it lift up with the clip?


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

The one I used worked with any tape I put on it. The tape went on and came off easily, but stayed on when I needed it to.


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

I use that 5707 and it's great. Tape stays put and is easy to get out. I use a FatMax with it. I've had it for about 6 months and ZERO fray.


----------

